# Best reload for glock 17 & 34 IPSC



## eurocopter

Hi there, I would like to know the best reload data ie powder and bullet weight and type, for Glock 17 & 34 9mm.
One catch my range wont allow jacketed projectiles so molly coated projectiles only for the Glock barrels.
It will be shooting ISPC practice and comps.
Thanks in advance.


----------

